# 04 to 05 exhaust conversion



## Emma_the_yellow_goat (Aug 6, 2010)

Whats up guys,

I'm thinking about doing an exhaust conversion on my 2004 GTO cause i hate the true dual exhaust and think that the 05-06 dual exhaust looks WAY better on the GTOs. But can anyone tell me exactly the parts that I would need to buy

thanks guys :cheers


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

If you have headers you will need to buy 05-06 mid pipes and then a 05-06 catback. You will also have to either cut your existing bumper on the passenger side or pick up an 05-06 bumper.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Even with stock headers, he will still need the matching mids for his catback.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there a template to have the other side of your bumper cut?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BlackJackByte said:


> Is there a template to have the other side of your bumper cut?


I think PFYC has rear bumper inserts to make the 04 rear bumper duel exit and comes with a templete, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I think PFYC has rear bumper inserts to make the 04 rear bumper duel exit and comes with a templete, but don't quote me on that.


They used to. I think its the Banshee kit.

I printed their template, used it to cut mine and had custom dual/dual exhaust fabbed up w/X-pipe using stock 04 mids.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You either need to switch mids or weld the midpipe connections from the '04 system onto the '05. Either way, it's a bit of work.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> You either need to switch mids or weld the midpipe connections from the '04 system onto the '05. Either way, it's a bit of work.


I know there are a few bolt on 04 catbacks that have the duel exit look also.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

So would the Kooks LTs work on an LS1 with the LS2 exhaust?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BlackJackByte said:


> So would the Kooks LTs work on an LS1 with the LS2 exhaust?


Yes. The headers are all the same, it is the mids that matter.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I know there are a few bolt on 04 catbacks that have the duel exit look also.


I would wager there aren't many of them available, that's a very small market share, even for GTOs.


----------



## cmikeq (May 16, 2006)

I have an 04 auto right now that has the Dynatech longtube headers from an 05-06 with a Magnaflow exhaust. Looks and sounds great. The mechanic said the hardest part was dropping the steering rack to install the driver-side header.


----------

